# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο4

## Spark

Διακοσμητικό Νο4 ειναι η ηλεκτρονική φωτεινή αχτίδα  που φέρνει χαρά στο σπίτι μου.
φτιάξτε και εσεις ενα ερωτικό πομποδέκτη για το  σπίτι σας, ειναι ευκολο, ειναι φθηνό και αξίζει.
αυτό έκανα και οταν το εφτιαχνα  σκεφτόμουν υπερθετικά έτσι αυτη η κατασκευή εχει ενέργεια τόσο δυνατή που κανει  θαύματα!
 δηλαδή αντί να προσπαθω με τρόπους να πείσω την  γυναικα να μου κάτσει στο κρεββάτι τώρα όλα ειναι  πολυ απλά,, το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω ειναι να πατήσω τον  διακόπτη του φωτεινου έρωτα για να εχω πάντα ενα καλό ερωτικό  αποτέλεσμα.

ειναι δωρο στη γυναικα μου, χειροποίητο και  μοναδικό, κατι ανάλογο θα έχουν οι κινεζοι -δεν το έψαξα +το  έφτιαξα...

 τα υλικά του φωτεινου έρωτα ειναι:
 1) πλαστικό πιατάκι γλαστρας διαμέτρου 36  εκατοστα.
 2) λεντοταινία 1 μέτρου
 3) φυλλο αλουμίνιο ασημένιο ή χρυσό  περιτυλίγμα
 4) τροφοδοτικό 12 βολτ 600mA-1A τυπου  πακ
 ή
 μπαταρίες για 12 βολτ
 ή
 DC-DC ανορθωτικό

 η δική μου επιλογή τροφοδοσίας ειναι με ανορθωτικό  κύκλωμα που με τροφοδοσία 3 βολτ δινει στην λεντοταινία παλμους των 12  βολτ.
 το ανορθωτικό κύκλωμα ειναι το γνωστο *Joule Thief* και το επέλεξα διότι δεν ηθελα να φαινεται στον τοίχο καλώδιο  τροφοδοσίας. 

 οποιος δεν θελει να ασχοληθει με ανορθωτικό κύκλωμα  μπορει να βαλει μπαταρίες και επαναφορτιζόμενες, υπάρχουν στην αγορά πολλές  επιλογες μπαταριων για 12 βολτ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61101 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61102 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61103 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61104

----------

picdev (18-12-15)

----------


## picdev

Εγώ έχω 2 απορίες, 

1)Γιατί πρέπει να πήσεις τη γυναίκα να σου κάτσει στο κρεβάτι ? εργολαβία κάνει ? Αν ειναι έτσι κλάφτα χαράλαμπε και βρες άλλη γυναίκα

2) Πως λειτουργεί ? δηλαδή απλά ανάβει η λεντοταινία και σου κάθεται ? Εχω βάλει και εγώ κρυφό φωτισμό στο δωμάτιο μου με λεντοταινία στο χρώμα του πάγου, αλλά δεν παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο μολις την ανάβω.

----------


## Spark

με τις αποριες θα μεινεις, ισως εχεις θετική ενεργεια μικρότερη απο την δικιά μου,
εαν ειχες και εσυ ενα ίδιο με αυτό που εχω εγω θα ειχες επιτυχίες...

----------


## Panοs

αρχισα να σκέφτομαι θετικα....  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Δηλαδη ρε παιδια, πρεπει να βγαλουμε εξω τις θετικες μας ενεργειες και να τις μετραμε για να μπαινουμε πρωτο θεμα στην αρχικη σελιδα εδω μεσα; 

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια δηλαδη...

----------


## Panoss

> αντί να προσπαθω με τρόπους να πείσω την  γυναικα να μου κάτσει στο κρεββάτι



Όταν συμβεί αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι καιρός να βρεις άλλη γυναίκα (δεν είπα να χωρίσεις...), όχι να φτιάχνεις φωτεινές αχτίδες...
Σπύρο, φιλικά στο λέω, να της το κάνεις δώρο μόνο αν θέλεις να χωρίσετε. :Lol: 
.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Διακοσμητικό Νο4 ειναι η ηλεκτρονική φωτεινή αχτίδα  που φέρνει χαρά στο σπίτι μου.
> φτιάξτε και εσεις ενα *ερωτικό πομποδέκτη* για το  σπίτι σας, ειναι ευκολο, ειναι φθηνό και αξίζει.



Προσεχε ομως μην εχει μεγαλη εμβελεια και φερεις καμια γειτονισσα στο σπιτι και εχεις αλλα... :Brick wall:

----------


## kougianos

Απο τη διακόσμιση Νο 3 αναρωτιόμουν αν ο στόχος ειναι να ρίξει κάποιος γκόμενα.. με ατάκα του στύλ "εχω και επαγωγικό κινητήρα, πάμε μια βόλτα?"
Τώρα οι υποψίες μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν!!!

----------


## midakos

> Εχω βάλει και εγώ κρυφό φωτισμό στο δωμάτιο μου με λεντοταινία στο χρώμα του πάγου, αλλά δεν παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο μολις την ανάβω.



Αφού το είπες και μόνος σου, στο χρώμα του πάγου, περίμενες να ανάψει η γυναίκα? βάλε κάτι στο χρώμα της φλόγας να δεις τι θα γίνει...κόλαση!!!

----------


## bchris

> .
> .
> .
> *αυτό έκανα και οταν το εφτιαχνα  σκεφτόμουν υπερθετικά έτσι αυτη η κατασκευή εχει ενέργεια τόσο δυνατή που κανει  θαύματα!*
> .
> .
>   .



Ξερω οτι με εχεις στην ignore, αλλα εγω θα ρωτησω, ουτως ή αλλως.
Σοβαρα τωρα, αυτα τα πιστευεις?

Και αν τα πιστευεις, μηπως θα επρεπε να post-αρεις σε κανα cosmopolitan ας πουμε κι οχι στο hlektronika ?

----------


## kougianos

> Ξερω οτι με εχεις στην ignore, αλλα εγω θα ρωτησω, ουτως ή αλλως.
> Σοβαρα τωρα, αυτα τα πιστευεις?
> 
> Και αν τα πιστευεις, μηπως θα επρεπε να post-αρεις σε κανα cosmopolitan ας πουμε κι οχι στο hlektronika ?



όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια

----------


## Spark

ειμαι απασχολημένος με τις κατασκευές των επόμενων διακοσμητικών, εχω ετοιμα μεχρι το Νο8, δουλεύω και μερικά καινούργια, μπορει με την νεα χρονια 2016 να εχουν φθασει σε αριθμό περισσότερες απο 10 παρουσιάσεις.

μερικά ειναι ευκολα και απλά όπως αυτό, όλα εχουν ιδιαίτερη αισθητική.
σας συμβουλεύω να κανετε θετικές σκέψεις διότι καθε σκεπτομορφή γυρίζει πισω σε αυτον που την κανει.

αυτο το διακοσμητικό και η κατάλληλη μουσική για ερωτική ατμόσφαιρα,

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnQ1XKiskyo*

----------


## katmadas

Σε αυτο που εκανες αν βαλεις μπροστα πλεξυ γκλας με μεμβρανη καθρεπτη αυτοκολητη οπως αυτην που βαζουν στα τζαμια θα εκανες μια καρδια infinity mirror και θα ειχε πιο ενδιαφερον.
Ετσι θα επειθες και αυτους που σε κραζουν πιστευω...

Ειναι πολυ απλη η κατασκευη....

ετοιμαζω εναν καθρεφτη εγω μεγαλουτσικο και ελπιχω να βρω χρονο να τον τελειωσω...

----------


## picdev

φάνη τη μεμβράνη καθρέπτη που τη βάζεις στο πλάι ?

----------


## picdev

να μας το δείξεις , πιστεύω θα κάνεις ωραία δουλειά, αν βάλεις και led να αναβοσβήνουν θα γινεται πολύ σαικο πιστεύω

----------


## katmadas

το κολας κανονικα και το βαζεις πανω απο τον καθρεπτη.
Υπαρχουν χιλιαδες how to στο διαδικτυο...
πχ:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Infinity-Mirror

----------


## ninolas

επίσης θα ήταν πιο ερωτικό σε άλλο το χρώμα πχ ροζ μωβ κόκκινο !!
βέβαια με καμία rgb ταινία θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο !!  :Wink:

----------


## midakos

Sorry, αλλά μάλλον την έχω μικρή (την θετική μου ενέργεια), γιατί δεν μπορώ ακόμη να αντιληφθώ τι το ερωτικό υπάρχει σε ένα πιατάκι γλάστρας με μια λεντοταινία.//

----------


## Dbnn

Εχω λιωσει............

----------


## Gaou

> Εχω λιωσει............



νομιζω ότι αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του διακοσμητικου . οποτε μαλλον πετυχημένο ειναι ....!

----------


## navar

επίσης να τονίσουμε κάπου εδώ οτι στην κατασκευή μπορεί να προστεθεί μια προθήκη για ασπιρίνες .
χρήσιμες πάντα οταν βλέπει το φώς η κυρία αλλα έχει πονοκέφαλο !

----------


## Spark

ενταξει λοιπον και ενα κουτί με ασπιρίνες, κανουν καλό!

τα μέλη του High Voltage Club που πέρασαν απο εκει και το είδαν όταν το έφτιαχνα έλεγαν πως ειναι ωραίο,
 τωρα κανουν ολοι τις πάπιες, δεν έγραψαν τπτ για τον φωτεινο έρωτα.
το κλαμπ θα μοιράσει δώρα στα μέλη απο ενα αυτοκόλλητο που θα γραφει Spark
αντε βρε μεγάλη η τυχη σας εφέτος...

----------


## betacord85

αν περιμενετε να σας κατσει γυναικα απο το target group των 18-35 με ενα διακοσμητικο τοτε μαλλον ειστε ακομα στην δεκαετια του 50...ωραια κατασκευη για καφετερια στην ολλανδια...οσο για τις γυναικες αν δεν κανεις καλο κρεβατι και να δεν εχεις σωστη εμφανιση και να εισαι και λιγο αλητακος δεν γλυφεις ουτε κοκκαλο...με ολο το συνολο που ανεφερα πηγαινει φυσικα και ενα ωραιο οχημα γερμανικης εταιρειας...η διτροχο 600 κυβικων και πανω

----------


## thanasis 1

Αναλογως τι κυνηγας μπαμπη. :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

> αν περιμενετε να σας κατσει γυναικα απο το target group των 18-35 με ενα διακοσμητικο τοτε μαλλον ειστε ακομα στην δεκαετια του 50...ωραια κατασκευη για καφετερια στην ολλανδια...οσο για τις γυναικες αν δεν κανεις καλο κρεβατι και να δεν εχεις σωστη εμφανιση και να εισαι και λιγο αλητακος δεν γλυφεις ουτε κοκκαλο...με ολο το συνολο που ανεφερα πηγαινει φυσικα και ενα ωραιο οχημα γερμανικης εταιρειας...η διτροχο 600 κυβικων και πανω



Δεν ξερω για σας. Αλλα εγω συνεχιζω να λιωνω...... Με τα σχολια!

----------


## Gaou

> αν περιμενετε να σας κατσει γυναικα απο το target group των 18-35 με ενα διακοσμητικο τοτε μαλλον ειστε ακομα στην δεκαετια του 50...ωραια κατασκευη για καφετερια στην ολλανδια...οσο για τις γυναικες αν δεν κανεις καλο κρεβατι και να δεν εχεις σωστη εμφανιση και να εισαι και λιγο αλητακος δεν γλυφεις ουτε κοκκαλο...με ολο το συνολο που ανεφερα πηγαινει φυσικα και ενα ωραιο οχημα γερμανικης εταιρειας...η διτροχο 600 κυβικων και πανω



δεν νομιζω οτι κανενας σκεφτεατι ετσι εδω μεσα.αν τα πραγματα ηταν ετσι οι γυφτοι  με τις λατερνες τους θα ειχαν μαμησει την υπολοιπη μιση αθήνα ( την μιση δεν θυμαμαι ποιος την μαμησε)

----------


## kougianos

> Δεν ξερω για σας. Αλλα εγω συνεχιζω να λιωνω...... Με τα σχολια!



Αυτό είναι ένα μεγόλο μάθημα για όλους.. αν το δούμε απο τη σοβαρή του πλευρά δηλαδή.
Έχω να νοιώσω έτσι πολλά χρόνια.. κορυφή ο Σπύρος. Υποκλίνομαι.

----------


## Spark

ο φωτεινός έρωτας εκτός απο ότι είναι,,,, έγραψα για αυτά στο ποστ #1
τωρα ειναι και σήριαλ!
δηλαδή 
ειναι πιθανό να δειτε τις επόμενες μέρες διαφήμηση στο hlektronika και σε αλλες ιστοσελίδες
με το προϊον να πωλείται σε καταστήματα sex-shop για διακόσμηση και με διαφορετικά χρώματα!

το προϊον φέρνει *θετική ενέργεια +* και χρήματα,

μπορειτε και εσεις να το κάνετε δικό σας με λίγα ευρω  :Biggrin: 

μαζί δίνω δώρο και χαρτομάντηλα για *το κλάμα*

----------

picdev (09-12-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Σπυρο ποσο το πουλας??
Ενδιαφερομαι!

Παντως εχει δικιο ο σπυρος,κοιταξτε και το παρακατω εγινε ολοκληρη ερευνα και τελικα δεν επωφελειται μονο η γυναικα αλλα και ο ανδρας.Δειτε τι αναφερει





> *Δείτε το κόλπο για να γίνεις "ανεπανάληπτος" στο... κρεβάτι και να μην ξεκολλάνε από πάνω σου!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Περισσότεροι   από 150 εκατομμύρια άνδρες σ’όλον τον κόσμο  αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο   πρόβλημα δυσλειτουργίας. Η στατιστική δείχνει  ότι σε μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο   είναι η ομάδα ανδρών μεταξύ 40 και 70 ετών. 
> Λόγω   του στρες όμως στον ίδιο κίνδυνο βρίσκονται  όλο και περισσότεροι νέοι.   Πολλές έρευνες δείχνουν το συσσωρευμένο  στρες ως τον ισχυρότερο   παράγοντα, ο οποίος οδηγεί σε μείωση της  "ικανότητας", μαζί βέβαια με το   κάπνισμα, το αλκοόλ και το μην υγιεινό  τρόπο ζωής. 
> 
> Η   κατάσταση προκαλεί απογοήτευση, χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και πολλά  νεύρα.   Έτσι καταστρέφεται η αρμονία των σχέσεων με τη σύντροφο, η  οποία επίσης   υποφέρει από αυτό το πρόβλημα και αρχίζει να ψάχνει το  αίτιο στην  εαυτό  της. 
> ...

----------

Spark (09-12-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Σπυρο ποσο το πουλας??
> Ενδιαφερομαι!
> 
> Παντως εχει δικιο ο σπυρος,κοιταξτε και το παρακατω εγινε ολοκληρη ερευνα και τελικα δεν επωφελειται μονο η γυναικα αλλα και ο ανδρας.Δειτε τι αναφερει



Εγώ κουράστηκα να το διαβάσω μέχρι τη μέση.Εσύ δεν κουράστηκες να συλλαβεις όλο αυτό το 'ευφυιημα' και να κατσεις να το γραψεις κιολας;

Ο άνθρωπος είναι καλλιτέχνης. Ως νέο μέλος του Χάρι βολτάζ κλαμπ επικροτώ το νέο του δημιούργημα.

----------


## sakishlek

> Σπυρο ποσο το πουλας??
> Ενδιαφερομαι!
> 
> Παντως εχει δικιο ο σπυρος,κοιταξτε και το παρακατω εγινε ολοκληρη ερευνα και τελικα δεν επωφελειται μονο η γυναικα αλλα και ο ανδρας.Δειτε τι αναφερει







> Σπυρο ποσο το πουλας??
> Ενδιαφερομαι!
> 
> Παντως εχει δικιο ο σπυρος,κοιταξτε και το παρακατω εγινε ολοκληρη ερευνα και τελικα δεν επωφελειται μονο η γυναικα αλλα και ο ανδρας.Δειτε τι αναφερει



Εγώ κουράστηκα να το διαβάσω μέχρι τη μέση.Εσύ δεν κουράστηκες να συλλαβεις όλο αυτό το 'ευφυιημα' και να κατσεις να το γραψεις κιολας;

Ο άνθρωπος είναι καλλιτέχνης. Ως νέο μέλος του Χάι βολτάζ κλαμπ επικροτώ το νέο του δημιούργημα.Ωραίο!!!

----------


## thanasis 1

> Ο άνθρωπος είναι καλλιτέχνης. Ως νέο μέλος του Χάι βολτάζ κλαμπ επικροτώ το νέο του δημιούργημα.Ωραίο!!!



Αντε θα παρεις και εσυ δωρακι απο τον σπυρο,ετσι για τα καλα σου λογια. :Biggrin:

----------


## Spark

τι νομίζετε πως η Διακόσμηση Νο1, Νο2, Νο3 έγιναν εύκολα; για να φτιάξει κάποιος αυτά πρεπει να συγκεντρώνει υλικά, να δίνει χρόνο και χρήμα,, ομως δεν φαινεται να τα εκτιμάτε.

αφου δεν βάζετε λικε να και εγω,,
αντι να σας παρουσιάζω τις επομενες κατασκευές Διακόσμησης θα βαζω τραγούδια, ανέκδοτα και φωτογραφίες.

----------

navar (18-12-15), 

picdev (18-12-15)

----------


## navar

> αφου δεν βάζετε λικε να και εγω,,



σου το βαλα μάνα μου !!!!

----------


## bchris

> τι νομίζετε πως η Διακόσμηση Νο1, Νο2, Νο3 έγιναν εύκολα; για να φτιάξει κάποιος αυτά πρεπει να συγκεντρώνει υλικά, να δίνει χρόνο και χρήμα,, ομως δεν φαινεται να τα εκτιμάτε.
> 
> αφου δεν βάζετε λικε να και εγω,,
> αντι να σας παρουσιάζω τις επομενες κατασκευές Διακόσμησης θα βαζω τραγούδια, ανέκδοτα και φωτογραφίες.



Οχι ρε Σπυρο!
Μην μας το κανεις αυτο!
Ουτε ενα αστειο δεν σηκωνεις βρε συ?
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## thanasis 1

Σπυρο οτι κανεις εδω στο φορουμ το κανεις μονο για τα λικε και οχι για προσωπικη ευχαριστηση??
Βλεπω μια μονιμη αναφορα στο οτι "δεν μου βαλατε λαικ",με το ζορι ο αλλος πρεπει να σου βαλει για
να σε κανει χαρουμενο.Το λαικ το βαζεις οταν σου αρεσει κατι οχι επειδη το εφτιαξε ο σπυρος ή ο σακης
ή ο μακης...

Ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησεις! :Smile:

----------

bchris (18-12-15)

----------


## Dbnn

> σου το βαλα μάνα μου !!!!



Άμα είναι παθιάρης ο άντρας.....................

----------

picdev (18-12-15)

----------


## Spark

μα τι νομίζετε πως τις κατασκευές τις κάνω για να μαζεψω λικε; αυτο θα ηταν άρρωστο..

τα λικε ειναι ο τρόπος που φαινεται το ενδιαφέρον των μελών και εαν στα μελη δεν αρεσουν οι κατασκευες μου δεν εχω λόγο να τις παρουσιάζω εδω.
δεν μου αρέσει η υποκρισία, θα ηθελα να αρεσουν οι κατασκευές μου ειδικά αυτές που θεωρώ εγω καλύτερες απο άλλες.
για πχ οταν ειχα ανεβασει την κατασκευή "*το αυγο του Τεσλα*" οπου εδειξα εναν μαγνητη να γυρίζει σαν σβουρα διχως να κανει κατι αλλο τότε πολλα μέλη εδω εβαζαν λικε γιατί προφανώς τους άρεσε αυτό που δεν άρεσε σε εμένα αρκετά.
και έγραψα τότε στον λεπουρα πως εαν μου ξαναβαλει λικε θα τσακωθουμε...
παράλογο;
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί ολοι αυτοι που τους άρεσε η άχρηστη σβουρα με τον μαγνητη δεν τους άρεσε η κατασκευή *Διακοσμηση Νο3* που ειναι ανώτερη σε όλα τα σημεία.

ακόμα δεν καταλαβαινω πως η πιο σημαντική κατασκευή μου "*ηλεκτροθεραπεια*" που ωφελει τους ανθρωπους δεν αρεσε αρκετά στους αναγνωστες.
 ειναι βαρετό να παρουσιάζω "*επαγωγικός θερμαντήρας*", "*παλμικός θερμαντήρας 400W*" και να ενδιαφέρεστε περισσότερο για τα ανέκδοτα.
δηλαδή τι; οταν καποιος κανει αντιγραφή/επικολληση τα αστεια του αρκα αρέσει περισσότερο απο την κατασκευή που έκανα μηνες για να φτιάξω;;

αυτά σκέφτηκα και δεν με απασχολουν, αυτοι που ειναι ικανοι εχουν έργο και το παρουσιάζουν, αυτοι που δεν εχουν έργα, που δεν κανουν κατασκευές σχολιάζουν λες και εχουν σημασία τα γραφόμενα τους.

----------


## street

> αφου δεν βάζετε λικε να και εγω,,



θετικη ενεργεια ειπαμε ... :Biggrin:  αναψε το φωτιστικο γρηγορα   :Lol:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Spark: Εχω κι εγώ μεγάλη θετική ενέργεια. Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα κατασκευή που να πλημμυρίζει αυτή με ενέργεια γιατί είμαι μικρός σε ηλικία. Καλά όχι και πολύ μικρός.
Αλλά όσο μικρότερος γίνομαι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τόσο περισσότερο μεγαλώνει η θετική ενέργεια.

Στο λέω γιατί η θετική ενέργεια με ωθεί να γίνομαι πάλι παιδί και να εκτιμώ περισσότερο τις παρουσιάσεις Διακόσμηση #X.

Επίσης τα σχόλια σε αυτό το ποστ είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Να είστε καλά. Ας πεθάνουν τα μπαρμπάδια να ζήσουν οι νέοι.

Πάντως καλά δεν έχω πιάσει το νόημα?

Και θα κλείσω αυτό το θετικό σχόλιο με πολύ θετικότητα.  :Rolleyes: 

ΥΓ: επίσης να πω έφτιαξα την κατασκευή νούμερο 4 λίγο διαφορετική. Με ένα λαμπάκι led και μιά μπαταρία και ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ!!!! Και δεν εννοώ ότι μόνο άναψε το λαμπάκι.

----------


## KOKAR

*
μια απορία εχω, το SPARK ειναι ανάγκη να συνοδεύει αυτά που φτιάχνεις ?*

----------


## betacord85

> Spark: Εχω κι εγώ μεγάλη θετική ενέργεια. Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα κατασκευή που να πλημμυρίζει αυτή με ενέργεια γιατί είμαι μικρός σε ηλικία. Καλά όχι και πολύ μικρός.
> Αλλά όσο μικρότερος γίνομαι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τόσο περισσότερο μεγαλώνει η θετική ενέργεια.
> 
> Στο λέω γιατί η θετική ενέργεια με ωθεί να γίνομαι πάλι παιδί και να εκτιμώ περισσότερο τις παρουσιάσεις Διακόσμηση #X.
> 
> Επίσης τα σχόλια σε αυτό το ποστ είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Να είστε καλά. Ας πεθάνουν τα μπαρμπάδια να ζήσουν οι νέοι.
> 
> Πάντως καλά δεν έχω πιάσει το νόημα?
> 
> ...



οταν κανεις thumb down να εχεις και τα κοτσια να το αιτιολογεις...ναι μπαρμπαδια ειμαστε τι ζορι τραβας?

----------


## Panoss

> *μια απορία εχω, το SPARK ειναι ανάγκη να συνοδεύει αυτά που φτιάχνεις ?*



Για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα το κάνει πιστεύω, φαντάζεσαι ο Πικάσο να μην υπέγραφε τους πίνακές του;  :whistle:

----------


## bchris

Ρε παιδια γιατι τοσο μενος/σοβαροτητα με τα thumbs down / thumbs up?

Οταν κανει (οπως το βλεπω εγω τουλαχιστον) καποιος thumbs up σε ενα μηνυμα, ειναι σαν να λεει "μπραβο μεγαλε, ωραια φαση, γουσταρω"
Οταν κανει thumbs down, στην ουσια λεει "Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει η κατασκευη σου / αυτο που εγραψες"

Δεν σου σκοτωνει την μανα κανεις αμα σου κανει thumbs down.
Αντι να κατσει να γραψει μιση σελιδα για να σου πει αν του αρεσει ή οχι, κανει ενα κλικ.

Μην το κανετε θεμα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> οταν κανεις thumb down να εχεις και τα κοτσια να το αιτιολογεις...ναι μπαρμπαδια ειμαστε τι ζορι τραβας?



Εντάξει δεν ήθελα να το πω...
Το μπαρμπάδια δεν πήγαινε σε σας/σένα. Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία. Εκτός αν το γράφει αλλά δεν το διάβασα. Το σχόλιο σου μου έβγαλε έναν σεξιστικό τόνο και εκεί που πατούσα χίλια like στον Spark που τρολάρει με αλήθειες ωραία. Ετσι μου φτιαξε την μέρα με τον φωτεινό έρωτα. Μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό. Πάτησα και ένα dislike σε σένα.

Αντε πάω να ανάψω το led να έρθει πάλι η θετική ενέργεια. Δεν θέλω να μαλώνουμε.

----------


## Spark

> *
> μια απορία εχω, το SPARK ειναι ανάγκη να συνοδεύει αυτά που φτιάχνεις ?*



καλως τον κωστα, δεν θυμάμαι να σε εχω δει ξανα να γράφεις σε καποια παρουσίαση μου,
πρεπει να εισαι παλιός και αλλιώς, γι αυτό εχεις μεγαλα γραμματα, μεγαλη φωτο, μεγάλη φήμη κλπ

ενα περίεργο πράγμα κώστα, οταν βγάζω φωτο τις κατασκευές μου πετάγεται αυτο το χαρτάκι και μπαινει μέσα στο πλάνο. ειναι παρόμοιο με το εικονίδιο που φαινεται κατω δεξια στα βιντεο μου, να για παράδειγμα





μην ανησυχείτε, αυριο θα ανεβάσω νεα παρουσίαση Διακόσμηση Νο5  SPECIAL

----------

